# MERGED: Looks like another big game for howard



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

*Looks like another big game for howard*

double double already, with a block to boot


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

Gotta love Dwight Howard. Orlando is lucky to have him.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

he may get another 20 rebounds.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

Great first half:yes:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

16 pts, 13 rebs, 1 block at the half

He's loving playing out there with Sac-Town's small frontcourt.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

to think he's the youngest player to every play in the NBA is crazy. he's already amazing, just imagine him getting better.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

This could be his first 20/20 game. That may be another record for age if he can pull it off.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

Josh Howard >>> Dwight Howard

For now, at least.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



djtoneblaze said:


> Josh Howard >>> Dwight Howard
> 
> For now, at least.


 :laugh:


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



Idunkonyou said:


> This could be his first 20/20 game. That may be another record for age if he can pull it off.


right now he's got the duncan record. this would be gravy


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



jaja said:


> to think he's the youngest player to every play in the NBA is crazy. he's already amazing, just imagine him getting better.


Is he really? I'm not sure he is the youngest to ever play in the NBA.

He's only like 60 games behind Wilt's 20 rebound game rookie record ...


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



djtoneblaze said:


> Josh Howard >>> Dwight Howard
> 
> For now, at least.


 :laugh:


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



JNice said:


> Is he really? I'm not sure he is the youngest to ever play in the NBA.
> 
> He's only like 60 games behind Wilt's 20 rebound game rookie record ...


when he was drafted that was a big thing about him being the youngest. maybe i'm wrong or misunderstood but i think that was the case


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



jaja said:


> when he was drafted that was a big thing about him being the youngest. maybe i'm wrong or misunderstood but i think that was the case



Could be ... for some reason I thought it was someone else.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

Not as active in the 3rd qtr but 18 pts, 15 rebs, 2 blocks, 2 assists through 3. 8 offensive rebounds. :banana:


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

Darko Milicic is the youngest if he ended up playing in the beginning of last season. They changed the rules of entry just for him to get in just because he was so young.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> :laugh:


Seriously. Josh Howard is a beast, and he's better than Dwight Howard RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

Howard now with 20 points. Any one notice Howard is perfect at the line? 9-9. 

He also had a huge block. When this kid gets more strength and gains another 10 or 20 pounds, he will completely dominate this game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



djtoneblaze said:


> Seriously. Josh Howard is a beast, and he's better than Dwight Howard RIGHT NOW.


No he's not. He wins a dunk contest and lets start saying he is better than one of the leaders for ROTY. 

Get real.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



Idunkonyou said:


> No he's not. He wins a dunk contest and lets start saying he is better than one of the leaders for ROTY.
> 
> Get real.


Not Josh Smith, Josh HOWARD from the Mavericks.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



Idunkonyou said:


> No he's not. He wins a dunk contest and lets start saying he is better than one of the leaders for ROTY.
> 
> Get real.


That's Josh Smith, Josh Howard is the guy from the Mav's. But still Josh isn't half as much of a beast as Dwight


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



djtoneblaze said:


> Not Josh Smith, Josh HOWARD from the Mavericks.


.....is not better then Dwight


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



Idunkonyou said:


> Howard now with 20 points. Any one notice Howard is perfect at the line? 9-9.
> 
> He also had a huge block. When this kid gets more strength and gains another 10 or 20 pounds, he will completely dominate this game.


yeah i noticed he was perfect from the line. personally i think the ROY race is really between him and gordon. people like gordon because scores attract a lot of attention but howard is consistent and good in other areas


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



djtoneblaze said:


> Not Josh Smith, Josh HOWARD from the Mavericks.


Oh. J. Howard is good too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

So how does genius Johnny Davis reward Dwight Howard for playing his *** off all game and having the best game of his career? By not playing him at all in the 4th quarter. Good job Johnny. I can't wait until he gets fired.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



JNice said:


> So how does genius Johnny Davis reward Dwight Howard for playing his *** off all game and having the best game of his career? By not playing him at all in the 4th quarter. Good job Johnny. I can't wait until he gets fired.


Go see what I wrote on the Magic board. Davis has to be the worst coach in the world. :curse:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

I don't know what lesson that teaches a 19 yr old kid who is the future of your damned franchise when he is nearly dominating the game down low and then you barely put him on the court in the 4th. Unreal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

Yet David Stern wants to keep HSers out of the NBA.  Think Orlando fans aren't happy to have this kid Stern, you weasel.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



HKF said:


> Yet David Stern wants to keep HSers out of the NBA.  Think Orlando fans aren't happy to have this kid Stern, you weasel.


Love the kid but quickly beginning to hate the coach.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

Dwight is not the youngest player to play in an NBA game. He is like 19 already.

Darko or JO is the youngest, Darko was 17 when drafted, so he could very well be the youngest ever to play in a game.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

Seriously, Dwight was looking at like 24 and 20. Davis is a tool.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Dwight is not the youngest player to play in an NBA game. He is like 19 already.
> 
> Darko or JO is the youngest, Darko was 17 when drafted, so he could very well be the youngest ever to play in a game.


I thought it was JO or Kobe ... I know Darko was the youngest drafted but question is how long was it before he got into a game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



JNice said:


> Love the kid but quickly beginning to hate the coach.


I rated him near the bottom for a reason. He is pretty terrible.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

I thought J. O'neal was the youngest to ever play in a game, but I could be wrong.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

As I said to hobojoe a couple of weeks ago, Johnny Davis is the NBA's worst head coach since Alvin Gentry and John Lucas, he's simply terrible. Next year when he's gone, we'll see Dwight Howard make the kind of strides that Chris Bosh and Amare Stoudemire made in their second year in the league.

And I agree with the guy who said that as great as his potential is, he's not better than Josh Howard as of now. Josh is playing like a DPOY down in Dallas and Dwight is probably still a below average starting power forward.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



RP McMurphy said:



> As I said to hobojoe a couple of weeks ago, Johnny Davis is the NBA's worst head coach since Alvin Gentry and John Lucas, he's simply terrible. Next year when he's gone, we'll see Dwight Howard make the kind of strides that Chris Bosh and Amare Stoudemire made in their second year in the league.
> 
> And I agree with the guy who said that as great as his potential is, he's not better than Josh Howard as of now. Josh is playing like a DPOY down in Dallas and Dwight is probably still a below average starting power forward.


A guy who puts up 11/10/2 a game is not below average, especially when that player is only 19 years old.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



Idunkonyou said:


> A guy who puts up 11/10/2 a game is not below average, especially when that player is only 19 years old.


Context my friend. Context. This season yes. However, in the grand scheme of things you are right. However, this season yes, he's a mediocre power forward. That doesn't mean we shouldn't expect big things from him in the future.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



HKF said:


> Context my friend. Context. This season yes. However, in the grand scheme of things you are right. However, this season yes, he's a mediocre power forward. That doesn't mean we shouldn't expect big things from him in the future.


I know. I'm just very excited about Howard. He is my new favorite player. Now if we could only get Saunders in here, that would make my week.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*



Idunkonyou said:


> A guy who puts up 11/10/2 a game is not below average, especially when that player is only 19 years old.


He's a below average starting power forward if there are fifteen starting power forwards in the NBA who are better than him, which there are: Emeka Okafor, Dirk Nowitzki, Kenyon Martin, Rasheed Wallace, Jermaine O'Neal, Elton Brand, Lamar Odom, Pau Gasol, Kevin Garnett, Chris Webber, Amare Stoudemire, Zach Randolph, Tim Duncan, Chris Bosh, and Antawn Jamison. No need to go and overrate him.

His age is irrelevant when we're talking about how good he is right now.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Howard with another dominating first half.*

16 points, 10 rebounds and 1 block. He is also shooting 50% from the floor and is 8-9 from the FT line. 

Is it too early to call this Howard's team?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

*Dwight Howard: Another huge first half*

16 points, 10 rebounds, 1 block.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Looks like another big game for howard*

Dwight off to another tremendous game. 16 pts, 10 rebs, 1 block in 19 mins in the first half against the Knicks.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Dwight Howard: Another huge first half*



YoYoYoWasup said:


> 16 points, 10 rebounds, 1 block.


He is gonna be good. Whats Emeka been doing lately, is that ankle injury still bothering him?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Howard with another dominating first half.*

Howard isn't ready to be the go to player yet, but he will be soon. His offensive game still needs more polish. Give him a whole summer to work on it, and I think next year you'll see him dominate.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Howard with another dominating first half.*

If Howard continues to put up games like these for the rest of the season, he should win ROTY, especially with Okafor being hurt down the stretch.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I like the way three threads suddenly appeared.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

LuckyAC said:


> I like the way three threads suddenly appeared.


And then 2 suddenly disappeared. :angel:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Its also interesting how good this kid is from the FT line. In November Howard shot 55% from the stripe, but since then he has shot 74%.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard missed a dunk :biggrin: Also, he's missed like 3 bank shot layups tonight that have gone in and out on him. Tough break, otherwise he'd have around 24 points right now.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Howard missed a dunk :biggrin: Also, he's missed like 3 bank shot layups tonight that have gone in and out on him. Tough break, otherwise he'd have around 24 points right now.


That missed dunk was hilarious. That had to be one of the longest offensive rebounds in the history of the NBA.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight is done for the night with 20 pts, 15 rebs, 4 blocks in just 30 minutes. This kid is gonna be incredible.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Just think if he doesn't miss that dunk and some of those bank shots don't rim out, he could of ended up with 30 and 15.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Howard is going to be a complete beast in a few years.


----------

